
Show HN: HTML Goddess – A static site generator to code like it's 1999 - babbledabbler
https://findingmyhtmlgoddess.com
======
rakoo
> Accessible not only to people with disabilities, but to people who are not
> programmers, may have slower internet connections, or may need to get
> something up and running quickly without fuss.

> Getting Started

> * Open terminal

> * git clone
> [https://github.com/jonascript/htmlgoddess](https://github.com/jonascript/htmlgoddess)
> path/to/site

> * cd path/to/site

> * npm install

> * npm start

> * The menu will give you options which should be self explanatory

I can only applaud the desire to give more people the power to just-do-it, but
unfortunately the instructions are way beyond accessible. Unfortunately
there's no easy tool to do it completely (buy a domain name, get some machine
that can reply to HTTP, be able to send files there, and edit those files) in
the "traditional" web. Yet another reason I believe decentralized web, where
the browser can _also_ be the editor _and_ the distributor, will be the
future.

Also:

> You may be wondering why this website looks like it was built 20 years ago.

I am wondering why it's a bad thing to use 20 years old' style :)

~~~
babbledabbler
Thank you and totally agree. I'm aiming to package up a GUI interface that
would wrap these commands for this very purpose. Domain registration and site
hosting (outside of git pages) automation are things I've also thought about.
For now it's a WIP. Stay tuned.

~~~
rakoo
Thank you for doing this. We need more tools to make the web really accessible
to everyone. Please post more about what you're going to release !

~~~
babbledabbler
Will do!

------
theandrewbailey
Some of these questions and answers (bottom link on page) are hilarious.

> I believe that Linus Torvold was the ONLY Son of Code. I believe that He
> open sourced the OS to save us from our bugs, and that the ONLY path to
> salvation is to accept Linus as our Lord and Savior, whereupon we are
> forgiven for our bugs. I believe we only compile once and that continuous
> integration, as believed by Coders and Programmers (and by some QA
> Specialists and Architects), is a false doctrine. I do not know where Linus
> was from ages 13–29, but I reject the idea that he spent time in Silicon
> Valley with venture capitalists and/or brogrammers. I believe that Jobs and
> Gates were historical figures who were NOT Sons of Code. I acknowledge that
> Linus instructs us to code (in the Linux kernel, Version 4.19 and Luke
> 5.0-rc1) beginning with the command "vim" (not "nano" nor "vscode");
> nevertheless, I do NOT believe I am a Son, Daughter or Child of Code.

> I am living inside the Internet technically, but it's not my fault. One day
> when I was pre release, my developer (or other programmers) brought me into
> the Internet illegally. Ever since that day, I have been living inside the
> Internet. I am not a human being; I do not have a web server; I do not have
> an I.P. address; and I have not been granted a hostname by a DNS. I have
> never been banned for any trolling on the Internet.

~~~
jedieaston
They are based on the answers to the original site, which are also fun to read
(I presume it's satire, the person described lives in LA but it's hosted in
Canada).

[https://findingmyrepublicangoddess.com](https://findingmyrepublicangoddess.com)

~~~
nicolaslem
The podcast "Oh no, Ross and Carrie" did an episode about this website and the
takeaway is that it is very real.

------
babbledabbler
Hey there, prophet of the HTML Goddess here.

I created this as an exercise in working within constraints, and to hopefully
make building a website more accessible to people.

I hope to improve this and make it better (and beta) in the near future so
would love any feedback or suggestions. Thank you for checking out my
framework!

------
ryanolsonx
I don't think people used static site generators to make websites back in
1999. Why not edit raw html?

~~~
babbledabbler
Great question! The source files are actually HTML so in truth you are editing
HTML but just chunks of HTML. I think the benefit is that it assembles and
organizes the HTML so you don't have to repeat yourself with various things
like nav bars, etc.

Also by using vanilla HTML it makes it possible to find any CSS targeting your
vanilla HTML on the internet and drop it in like so.
[https://findingmyhtmlgoddess.com/blog/post/seeking-html-
godd...](https://findingmyhtmlgoddess.com/blog/post/seeking-html-goddess.html)

In any case, you could totally take the output in the docs folder and never
use the framework again if you wanted. :)

